

House Co-Sponsor Defends SOPA #Idiot - edomain
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/23/the-congressional-grill-house-co-sponsor-defends-sopa-tctv/

======
squeee
Nothing like guilty until proven innocent. My favorite part was at the 19
minute mark when he blames the internet for not policing itself.

